# Landscape and architectural diversity of Portugal



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portugal, contrary to what would suppose the face of such national unity is an extremely diverse nation. 
The landscape is constantly changing in a few hundreds or even tens of kilometers, even within their own regions. I consider this one of the greatest riches of the country. The same with the traditional architecture. Let's see some examples of landscape for now,




Gerês, Minho | Northern Portugal











Douro Vinhateiro, Trás-os-Montes | Northern Portugal











Serra da Estrela, Beira Alta | Center of Portugal











Paisagem Alentejana, Alentejo | Southern Portugal











Praia Dona Ana, Algarve | Southern Portugal











Faial, Açores | Portuguese Islands










Funchal, Madeira | Portuguese Islands










Porto Santo, Madeira | Portuguese Islands


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral* | Litoral of Northern and Center of Portugal


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*Estremadura, Alentejo e Algarve* | Southern Portugal


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*Mountains - Serra da Estrela, Ilha do Pico e Terra Fria Transmontana, etc* | All over the country with the most relevant in Center of Portugal and the Azores


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*Trás-os-Montes, Beira Alta e Beira Baixa* | Interior of Northern and Center of Portugal


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Map of precipitation in Portugal















Vegetation in the wettest and driest regions of mainland Portugal




*Wettest - Some areas in Minho region [~2800mm] | Northern Portugal* 



















































*Driest - Some areas in Douro region | Northern Portugal and Alentejo region | Southern Portugal [~300mm the twice]*


In Douro region




















In Alentejo region


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*Arrábida* (that region is in the peninsula south of Lisbon)





















































































































































































































































Bluesence


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

It is quite unusual snow at sea level in Portugal, but it snows in some winters very cold. Some photos of Figueira da Foz, Center of Portugal in a day of Januray of 2006






























Funny the palm trees full of snow :lol:


----------



## ivonne pt (Feb 26, 2012)

Landscape Diversity Index​









*Dark Blue = More
Red = Less*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Jardins do Palacio de Queluz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7166646588/


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr


more waves...see what I mean? by veephilion, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Nice photos, thanks for your contribution :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lisboa, Portugal by P Demaria, on Flickr


Lisboa, Portugal by P Demaria, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Palacio Real de Madrid, Spain by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Historical Lisbon is pure beauty :drool:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

A promotional video of Coimbra at the inauguration of Pedro and Inês Pedestrian Bridge. Is a little old but even excellent with a sound of the Guitar of Coimbra in the background but with a great contemporary beat 







The same video but in HD


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful...kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Famous yellow tram 28, Lisbon, Portugal by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


Vintage red tram, Lisbon, Portugal by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


Praca do Commercio, Coimbra, Portugal by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


Red Lisbon rooftops from Alfama district, Lisbon, Portugal by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


Coimbra, Portugal by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


8 by migueelalmeida, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7324247344/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7324256804/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos!




Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pranavbhatt/7324874728/


That is in my city, Coimbra 
Is the _Rua Visconde da Luz_, a street in the Historical Downtown


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monserrate Palace,Sintra,Portugal 5 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


Ponta da Piedade,Algarve,Portugal by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


Tumba by Pedro Toro3, on Flickr


Porto, Portugal by Zambeze72, on Flickr


lissabon-195 by waynorth, on Flickr


SÃO PAULO by Eight Shades of Gray, on Flickr


CABO DA ROCA by Eight Shades of Gray, on Flickr


Portugal [Ciudad del Porto] by marcilakphotografer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Natalia Romay, on Flickr


Praça do Comercio by Natalia Romay, on Flickr


DSC00141 by damiancorrigan, on Flickr


DSC00139 by damiancorrigan, on Flickr


Braga «Bracara Augusta» by mariaminhota, on Flickr


Centro Histórico - Guimarães by mariaminhota, on Flickr


"Guimarães Tour"" by mariaminhota, on Flickr


"eclipse" by mariaminhota, on Flickr


Passeio de barco - Ria de Aveiro - Portugal by mariaminhota, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal_-123 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-122 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-115 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-107 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-101 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-96 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-96 by waynorth, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:applause:

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal_-89 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-86 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-84 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-81 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-72 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-59 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-47 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-34 by waynorth, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible, beautiful Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



Portugal 54778 by klaus_z74, on Flickr


Porto First Day #17 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Porto First Day #18 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Porto First Day #13 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Porto First Day #14 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Perderse en el horizonte by esaotra, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_selv_/8007617550/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_selv_/8001390103/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lisbon by Sho&Po, on Flickr


lisbon by Sho&Po, on Flickr


lisbon by Sho&Po, on Flickr


cape sagres by Sho&Po, on Flickr


cape sagres by Sho&Po, on Flickr


salema by Sho&Po, on Flickr


salema by Sho&Po, on Flickr


pena palace by Sho&Po, on Flickr


pena palace by Sho&Po, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice update


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pena palace by Sho&Po, on Flickr


lisbon by Sho&Po, on Flickr


P1040583 by Sho&Po, on Flickr


P1040581 by Sho&Po, on Flickr


belèm tower by Sho&Po, on Flickr


belèm tower by Sho&Po, on Flickr


monastery of jerònimos by Sho&Po, on Flickr


monastery of jerònimos by Sho&Po, on Flickr


monastery of jerònimos by Sho&Po, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1811 by Jean-Marc Pereira, on Flickr









Porto, Portugal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8137000174/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136970103/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136966491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136969725/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136999656/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8137000174/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8137000624/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136971213/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviafigueiredo/8136971681/in/photostream/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent photos. Thanks for the sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Parque D. Carlos I - Caldas da Rainha - Portugal by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


Parque D. Carlos I - Caldas da Rainha - Portugal by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


J12_4184b by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


R12_5774 by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


R12_5660 by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


RJ3_9078 by Pedro Olivença, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

244/365: It's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


242/365: One day when you waking up, there will be no more time to do things you've always wanted, so do it now by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

238/365: Even in the saddest and most tragic scenario, there is life by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


236/365: Men is the size of their own dreams by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

213/365: It's your story, tell it how you want it! by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


209/365: Clouds come floating into my life, no longer to carry rain or usher storm, but to add color to my sunset sky by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Praça de S.Paulo by zwigmar, on Flickr


Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more christmas photos..



Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


Luzes de Natal by zwigmar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Praça dos Leões by zwigmar, on Flickr


Outono by zwigmar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Colours of Portugal by Donna M. Brittain, on Flickr


Porto - Ribeira by jmrfsc , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fraga da Pena - Queiriz - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


Panorama Plaza de Portugal II by sairacaz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal by Claire Morgan Photography, on Flickr


Portugal by Claire Morgan Photography, on Flickr
Douro Valley


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LRDP LX 2013 (14) by iberianmph.com, on Flickr


IMGP3192.jpg by jdeslauriers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Daytrip Lagos (Portugal) by in1hal, on Flickr


Daytrip Lagos (Portugal) by in1hal, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wondering around Viana do Castelo by FOTOINNA PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Wondering around Viana do Castelo by FOTOINNA PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Panorama Plaza de Portugal II by sairacaz, on Flickr


This is Vigo, Spain.


----------

